# Where do you post your roofing jobs?



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

So a few of us are hiring right now. I am curious where you have had luck posting your roofing jobs and finding QUALITY candidates.

I just posted at rooferscoffeeshop. My very best 2 employees came from there. Alot of junk too. I've used CraigsList in the past and also getroofingjobs.com I've used career builder as well but find it no better or worse than craigs list, and alot more expensive.


----------



## Miami Roofer (Jul 7, 2011)

I let my suppliers know i'm looking. Many times they know of the unhappy or recently unemployed roofer. If they are aware from talking to him, then usually they will have an idea of his personality and rep. My last hiring spree was when a larger company went under and that was a while back. I've tried craigslist but wasn't happy with the results. I'm looking for a couple key players now so i'll let you know.

http://www.affordableroofingcontractors.com


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've tried suppliers in the past. Even asked if I could put up a flyer, I think one may have let me. But to be honest, I don't recall ever getting one person call me stating they heard about the job from blah blah blah supply.


----------

